
Show HN: A scalping proof ticketing system that doesn't use Blockchain - arjunram
So, I&#x27;ve built out a scalping proof ticketing system that doesn&#x27;t use blockchain because I think it&#x27;s quite unnecessary to use blockchain to solve the ticketing industry&#x27;s problems at this point in time. More ranting here:
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@arjun.ramjam&#x2F;bits-of-paper-to-bits-on-the-blockchain-the-history-and-future-of-the-ticketing-industry-888aea0df4aa" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@arjun.ramjam&#x2F;bits-of-paper-to-bits-on-th...</a><p>Check out more on the actual product below and please let me know what you think about it! If you&#x27;d like to use it for your next event, do reach out!<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=-ybtZcvpUlI" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=-ybtZcvpUlI</a>
======
_betty_
Was interesting read until it suddenly ended without solving anything.

Sometimes I like to consume text articles because videos aren't suitable, and
sometimes I watch videos when text articles aren't suitable. Publishing your
answer is both formats is great as long as they both have all the content.

~~~
arjunram
Hey, I just updated the article with more content in the ending part. Can you
take a look at tell me more? Thanks for the feedback! Really appreciate it!

